# slingshot grip



## idiotnovice (Nov 10, 2014)

I have just returned to sling shots since more than 20 years, my last catapult for a black widow, I bought a new one this week of ebay from a nice lad, it is a high density polymer material rated as unbreakable , its banded up with double theraband gold, it feels quite a heavy draw, is it best to use a finger and thumb support grip or hammer style grip for these heavy bands?I tried both initially i did better with a hammer like grip, but tonight i was way better using the way he recommends with the finger and thumb support,i got quite a few slaps both ways but the hammer grip was worse for it . whats your preffered way?

Cheers I.N


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

If your bands are to heavy for the ammo, it will result in hand slaps. Use heavier ammo or lighter bands.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

As treefork said heavier ammo or lighter bands, i personally dont like hammer style shooting and i shoot only with finger and thumb support...


----------

